# Wanted: Hilton Head, week 26



## JazzyT (May 14, 2015)

Hi

Looking for a rental for the week of June 27/28 to July 4/5. Will consider all HHI locations. Must sleep 5 comfortably.  Family friendly (3 kids), no pets.

Thanks. 
Jazz


----------



## JazzyT (May 21, 2015)

Found something!


----------

